# Game #27: Phoenix Suns (13-13) @ San Antonio Spurs (23-3) - 12/20



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 8:30PMEST/7:30PMMT/5:30PMPST
Where: AT&T Center - San Antonio, TX 
TV: Local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 113-110 @ Oklahoma City Thunder*












* San Antonio Spurs (23-3)

Starters: 





































PG Tony Parker | SG Manu Ginobili | SF Richard Jefferson | PF Tim Duncan | C Dejuan Blair * 















*Phoenix Suns (13-13) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jared Dudley| SF Grant Hill | PF Channing Frye | C Robin Lopez* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

24-19, Suns 2:49 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

54-53, Suns up at the half.



Dudley 14 pts (6-7), 5 rebs

Lopez 12 pts (5-5), 5 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Spurs blowing this one open.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well that one didn't end too well. By the way dis, will you gift a game thread to Orlando with borat as hedo and beware of dumb ass for richardson?


----------

